# BluRay + TiVo



## pavehawk (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a Humax TiVo, and it has a DVD burner that I put to great use. Now with the big push to HD TiVos, is there any talk of incorporating TiVo into a BluRay reader/writer? The biggest reason I haven't upgraded to an HD TiVo is the loss of capability to burn to a BluRay or DVD directly from the box.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Very unlikely. Tivo themselves never made a DVD burner and the S2s with burners ended years ago. I find it very unlikely for them to resurrect this idea, otherwise they would still be making boxes now. Unfortunately for you, Tivo is really the only ones that I know of that even has a setup for burning programs at all with Tivo to Go (TTG). I say unfortunately as I find it a bit much to transfer to the computer and then use a burning program. Good luck finding a solution for your needs.
Josh


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't recall where, but I think I saw a rumor that Best Buy might add TiVo capabilities to a BluRay player. Obviously you would not have burning capability, but a single box to both play BluRay Disks and recorded TiVo programs, or internet content would be nice combination to save room in a media cabinet for those who cared. 

I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

The Copyright laws and the concern of making duplicates of programs in High Definition is what will probably prohibit the legal manufacturing of Bluray DVD Burners with/without TiVo technology included, nor the ability to burn High Definition programming from TiVo machines that have such programs recorded on the internal drives. Of course, people will do what they purpose to do even if it is not acceptable standards if there is a way to do so. I for one will not circumvent the statutes.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

You can't burn a BluRay disc from the Humax now and if you buy a new HD Tivo, you can still use the Humax to burn DVDs.

Instead of spending more money on blank dvds, jewel cases, dvd storage racks and a BluRay player, consider investing in a media server and running Tivo Desktop. Then you can move recordings to the server and rip dvds and serve them via Tivo Desktop. Fumbling through a bunch of dvds is as bad as fumbling through a bunch of vcr tapes. That's why I got Tivo to begin with.

Didn't mean to deviate from the OP's suggestion of BluRay player with Tivo. There's more and more HD content available every day for download from online services like Netfix, Blockbuster and Amazon. I'm not sure how much interest there is in investing in BluRay, when distribution is moving towards online services. Discs will be around for a while, but investment in new BluRay player options is a hard sell.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, that works well for those of us with a technology bent. It seemed to me from the OP's post, that he is looking for an off the shelf solution. I am confident if anything does become available off the shelf it will probably only be a BluRay player with TiVo and not a burner for all the above mentioned reasons.

A BluRay player with online access to all those services that also had TiVo search and a nice TiVo interface would certainly fill a need for those people not wanting to use cable or satellite, or wanting these things without having to replace their cable or satellite set top boxes.


----------



## pavehawk (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in the military and as such I deploy often. When I do, I get others to burn my shows to DVD and mail them to me downrange. Online streaming downrange is not an option due to the limited bandwidth and snail connection speeds.

Even if it was just a DVD burner with the HD box, I would purchase that in a heartbeat.

Guess I won't be upgrading my box anytime soon, then.


----------

